# Wet Jacknife Sofa



## spidey

Winterizing the trailer and discovered that top right part of the couch very wet. Always a campers worse nightmare is unknown leaks. I have looked at the roof and all caulking and everthing seems to be fine and no water stains on the ceiling, wall, etc There is a window above this, but not sure where a leak would be coming in

The window is the type that cranks out the right side and the left side is the emergency exit part. Im sure I read somewhere on the forum about that type of window developing a leak over time. But not sure where it would come into.

We did have some really heavy rain recently, but even so, if everything is sealed right shouldn't have a problem.

Any advice is appreciated. For now have a fan to dry out the couch


----------



## spidey

Update for any help. The couch was wet enough to have to take out to air and dry out. No permanent damage I can see, and the compartment around the furnace, etc is bone dry. So if a leak did develop at least found it before things got ruined.

Had my son use the garden hose and I didn't see any leaks around the window, Had him spray everywhere, above, below, on, etc for about 5 minutes.

When I came back about 30 minutes later I did find one drop of water inside the window and one on the sill below.

I am also trying to open the emergency window, and while I can unlatch it, I cant open it. Does it take a lot of force to open these. We have ever opened it since we got it, and I don't want to force something and break it.


----------



## thefulminator

What model is the trailer? Does it have a slide that comes in over the couch?


----------



## Tiger02

Hard to know without seeing where the sofa is in relation to the window, but you may need to check your weep holes at the bottom edge of the window on the outside. If they become plugged then water could come over the bottom sill and drip onto the sofa. Other than that I would recheck all the caulking anywhere in that area.


----------



## spidey

thefulminator said:


> What model is the trailer? Does it have a slide that comes in over the couch?


25rs. The rear slide does come over it from the back. But it was only wet on one part.

I still think its the window. And since the couch has to sit flat for the slide out to come in, it acted like a sponge as the water came down the wall. Just a theory, since I don't see any water marks anywhere.

I looked at the window above it outside and there is some of the caulking that has dried up and gone. I do check this every spring and fall, but may of either missed it, or just decided to deteriorate enough since spring to cause a leak.

I picked up some trailer caulking today and will fix it. Im up on the roof twice a year and never noticed anything wrong with the roof caulking. If it was from the roof, I would of seen some water damage or stains on the roof itself (I think)


----------



## spidey

Tiger02 said:


> Hard to know without seeing where the sofa is in relation to the window, but you may need to check your weep holes at the bottom edge of the window on the outside. If they become plugged then water could come over the bottom sill and drip onto the sofa. Other than that I would recheck all the caulking anywhere in that area.


Sofa is right underneath the window. The sofa is longer than the window, but what was wet was the right hand top only.

Ill looking at those holes, they didn't seem plugged, but worth a shot. Either or, Ill recaulk the window outside anyway, and the rest of them to just in case.

We have had a very dry summer here, driest for decades, but had a big 2 day rain September long weekend, so it could be this, a slow build up and then drip over. But if it the weep holes, how does the water get inside to begin with to get in that sill


----------



## CamperAndy

Water can pool on the slide roof, when you slide it in it may not be cleared off by the seal and then drip on things inside. Always try to make sure the roof is free of puddles before you move it in.

Try opening the slide spray up on the roof then slide it in to see what happens.


----------



## spidey

CamperAndy said:


> Water can pool on the slide roof, when you slide it in it may not be cleared off by the seal and then drip on things inside. Always try to make sure the roof is free of puddles before you move it in.
> 
> Try opening the slide spray up on the roof then slide it in to see what happens.


The last time the slide in was out when was we camped in July, Ill check, but when I winterized and sprayed all the rubber seals, etc with silicone spray as usual, I didn't see anything wrong with the rubber sweeps. Plus the camper has been sitting since July with the slide in. I did put the slide out on the weekend to winterize the trailer, but don't see it as pooling water.

Im still leaning towards the window, glad I disovered it now instead of it happening off and on all winter


----------



## OutbackerTim

Spidey,
I had a similar issue a year or two ago. It actually ended up being the caulking on the rear face of the slide. Water was running on top of the black plastic bottom piece of the slide out and draining onto the couch. Just something else you might want to check while you have the silicone out. Good luck.
Tim


----------



## spidey

OutbackerTim said:


> Spidey,
> I had a similar issue a year or two ago. It actually ended up being the caulking on the rear face of the slide. Water was running on top of the black plastic bottom piece of the slide out and draining onto the couch. Just something else you might want to check while you have the silicone out. Good luck.
> Tim


Thanks. Ill look into that. That is where the slide in does end, and would also maybe make sense why there isn't any water streaks down the wall.

So this wouldn't be the rubber sweep piece or the rubber piece on the slide out itself? Is this another area, Im Just trying to picture what part you mean. Happen to have a picture 

We had a fair amount of rain mid week, and thought, oh great, my couch is going to be wet again because I haven't had time to recaulk the window. Went in after work and everything was dry. But this time the rear slide was left out because Im not done winterizing.

Looks like I will have to get someone on the roof with a house and the slide in and see what or where it could be. Reading some more on here it could be marker lights not sealed, or even a screw that can cause a drip that's not sealed.

Some say to park your trailer a bit elevated at the front so water can drain back, but that doesn't really fix the issue.

These are the times I just want to say screw camping and a trailer. Its been in my mind a couple seasons now, use a trailer for 2-3 weeks a year and it sits the rest. Rest of the time is maintenance, up keep, and worry everytime a rain storm, hail storm or wind storm comes along


----------



## spidey

Well finally got to the window and checking any other possible leaks. Got a good sealer rv caulking and redid the window. Really good job when I was done, very impressed with myself  I usually screw up caulking on any project.

Had the slide out as well, and looked for anything that could be a possible leak. Didn't see anything that was missing. Did caulking some screws that may (or may not) be causing the problem. Never hurts since I had the caulking anyway.

I double checked the side and rear sweeps to see if there may be even a little crack, or a small chunk out of them, all good. And with the slide shut checked to make sure they folded correctly and sealed. If it is those, that's a long way for water to travel for a drip.

Either way, I will be checking it here and there when it rains, and with winter snow melts, etc. Hopefully I got it, but time will tell.

I know I will be checking all caulking now every year, I used to do just the roof, but defintly never hurts to make sure water is sealed out

Thanks for the help everyone, some good ideas


----------



## OutbackerTim

Spidey,
Sorry I was out of town and couldn't get back earlier. I had to silicone the bottom edge of the floating filon wall on the rear of the slide out where it slides behind the trim piece. I also unscrewed the bottom trim pieces on the side of the slide out and recaulked them as well. No, I wasn't talking about the large rubber sweeper seal around the slide out. Good luck!
Tim


----------



## spidey

OutbackerTim said:


> Spidey,
> Sorry I was out of town and couldn't get back earlier. I had to silicone the bottom edge of the floating filon wall on the rear of the slide out where it slides behind the trim piece. I also unscrewed the bottom trim pieces on the side of the slide out and recaulked them as well. No, I wasn't talking about the large rubber sweeper seal around the slide out. Good luck!
> Tim


I think I may of found it. The lower outside trim piece was caulked, but when you put a little pressure on it, the caulking split slightly, obviously done very fast and quick at the factory, as it was a very thing flat bead. I recauked using the window trailer caulking and will see. I can see that being a leak, but surprised it would go in so far and then drip on the couch. If it was leaking and then following the slideout bottom, I would think the bed would be wet instead.

Either or, always good to find something that may or may not allow a leak. Will see if I did get it, checking periodically over the winter after snow melts, etc

Roof was solid and all caulking good, so don't think it was that


----------



## spidey

Checked the trailer today as we got a heavey rain and wind, and the couch is wet again. Since it was still raining I found a drip. It is coming from the white side metal where the plastic meets the metal. since it is sealed all the way, the water travels along and then drips out the end over the couch. So at least I know wheres it happening. Only thing is, where is the rain coming in? I angled the trailer now for winter so the front is higher in the back. That took care of the drip since gravity wont allow it to travel up hill. But doesn't solve where its coming in. I will be getting a fan in later to dry out the couch best I can when it stops raining.

I took a flashlight and don't see any drips from the roof, or at the top sweep seal seal, where it may come in then travel down the side of the wall, etc.

All seals on the outside are all tight? While the angled thing will work (for now) its not a fix.


----------



## spidey

OutbackerTim said:


> Spidey,
> Sorry I was out of town and couldn't get back earlier. I had to silicone the bottom edge of the floating filon wall on the rear of the slide out where it slides behind the trim piece. I also unscrewed the bottom trim pieces on the side of the slide out and recaulked them as well. No, I wasn't talking about the large rubber sweeper seal around the slide out. Good luck!
> Tim


Im going to check this again after it stops raining as I have the leak still. Maybe I missed a part. With the high wind maybe the back wall is flexing a little, and then with that letting rain in on a seal that's looks good to the eye.


----------



## thefulminator

Have you checked to see if the top of the slide is clean? Leave, pine needles, etc. can cause the seal on the top of the slide to not close completely.


----------



## spidey

thefulminator said:


> Have you checked to see if the top of the slide is clean? Leave, pine needles, etc. can cause the seal on the top of the slide to not close completely.


Yes its clean, and I checked the sweep and its solid. I had it out when I silicone sprayed the sweep and weather stripping If it was that I think the water would be on the top of the slideout and then dripping down the side of the wall. Which isn't the case. Its following the bottom


----------



## Dkidd

Just wondering if you were able to solve this and what the fix is? I have a similar problem and would appreciate any insight you can give.


----------



## spidey

Dkidd said:


> Just wondering if you were able to solve this and what the fix is? I have a similar problem and would appreciate any insight you can give.


I think it was the outside of the slide rear panel at the bottom. The silicone to the eye was fine, but when pressed it produced a seam, probably not done correctly at the factory. So if the wind blew it found its way in and then just followed the bottom track. Since the trailer was level the end of the track was the drip point. After fixing that and parking it at a slight angle backwards, no issues with a wet sofa.


----------



## thefulminator

I always park the trailer with the nose slightly up just in case the rear slide has a leak. I prefer to have gravity take the water, if there is any, to the back of the slide not the front.

Its possible that the water is getting into the angle on the bottom of the slide that holds the plastic liner on. It will run the length of the angle and pour out the front onto the right end of the sofa. check anywhere on the slide that has screw heads exposed when the slide is stowed. A little extra caulk will never hurt.


----------



## spidey

thefulminator said:


> I always park the trailer with the nose slightly up just in case the rear slide has a leak. I prefer to have gravity take the water, if there is any, to the back of the slide not the front.
> 
> Its possible that the water is getting into the angle on the bottom of the slide that holds the plastic liner on. It will run the length of the angle and pour out the front onto the right end of the sofa. check anywhere on the slide that has screw heads exposed when the slide is stowed. A little extra caulk will never hurt.


Since I did the repair, and park it tilted now, there has been no water. Last year this time the couch was wet, this year, nothing, As for the plastic liner, half of it doesnt exist anymore. last spring it all cracked and broke due to the crappy design and glue they used. I fixed it the way it should be, used screws instead of glue, recaulked everywhere, and the back part has no plastic, but pressure treated fir thats thicker, and painted dark brown.

Thanks for the tip, I know from now on for storage Ill be parking it tilted


----------

